# visitor today



## ppits (Sep 10, 2009)

Well i just had a visit from Chuck Simmons Private Investigator for N&A in Ga. I seen him snooping around my yard with binoculars and camera. Told me he was looking for property and his name was Harley. I took him to back side of my yard and said that property is for sale. Asked him where he parked and there was no car there. Came in the house made sure it was him and went to other side of my property and ran into him looking at my yard. I said man dude you wanting to buy my property you have a lot of interest in my yard and dogs, and after about 10 mins of arguing he said he was Chuck Simmons. Said he had a tip that i was a dog fighter cause i was seen working my dogs and using a treadmill, i said yeah i do work my dogs, but i dont know how anybody seen my treadmill it is in a building and i said it is not against the law to work my dogs or own a treadmill. He asked if he could look at my dogs and i said sure can and i will show you my treadmill, breaksticks, hanging scales and weight pull harnesses and track, i have nothing to hide. he said you have pedigrees i said yes i sure do. started asking me about certain names and i said yes i sure do have them in my pedigrees is there a problem with that, i said these are apbt and most dogs came off or associated with these lines somewhere in pedigree. Show him all my show ribbons and wp ribbons and dogs. he said they look emaciated i said no just conditioned for show ring and wp i said there is a difference and showed him muscle tone and said feel solid muscles so cant be emaciated. he said with me having 20 dogs and all the equipment i could be considered a dog fighter, i said well that is the problem with all the stuff on t.v that people that are like me are dog fighters, and i said not true. I even told him he could come watch me train my dogs and i would teach him how to pull dogs and that i am President of the Ga APBT Assoc, NKC club, i pull UKC and APA and whenever he wanted to go he could ride with me and i would teach him something. He video my yard so we will see if they come back tomorrow or next week.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

ppits said:


> Well i just had a visit from Chuck Simmons Private Investigator for N&A in Ga. I seen him snooping around my yard with binoculars and camera. Told me he was looking for property and his name was Harley. I took him to back side of my yard and said that property is for sale. Asked him where he parked and there was no car there. Came in the house made sure it was him and went to other side of my property and ran into him looking at my yard. I said man dude you wanting to buy my property you have a lot of interest in my yard and dogs, and after about 10 mins of arguing he said he was Chuck Simmons. Said he had a tip that i was a dog fighter cause i was seen working my dogs and using a treadmill, i said yeah i do work my dogs, but i dont know how anybody seen my treadmill it is in a building and i said it is not against the law to work my dogs or own a treadmill. He asked if he could look at my dogs and i said sure can and i will show you my treadmill, breaksticks, hanging scales and weight pull harnesses and track, i have nothing to hide. he said you have pedigrees i said yes i sure do. started asking me about certain names and i said yes i sure do have them in my pedigrees is there a problem with that, i said these are apbt and most dogs came off or associated with these lines somewhere in pedigree. Show him all my show ribbons and wp ribbons and dogs. he said they look emaciated i said no just conditioned for show ring and wp i said there is a difference and showed him muscle tone and said feel solid muscles so cant be emaciated. he said with me having 20 dogs and all the equipment i could be considered a dog fighter, i said well that is the problem with all the stuff on t.v that people that are like me are dog fighters, and i said not true. I even told him he could come watch me train my dogs and i would teach him how to pull dogs and that i am President of the Ga APBT Assoc, NKC club, i pull UKC and APA and whenever he wanted to go he could ride with me and i would teach him something. He video my yard so we will see if they come back tomorrow or next week.


Shoulda told him to go away. I mean you are asking for trouble letting anyone come in your yard, a conditioned dog is a fighting dog to some people. I hope all goes well but sounds like he was setting up a case against your dogs. may want to get a lawyer. Remember Floyd B was just weight pulling and conformation and had show ribbons and they killed his dogs the day they took them.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Nahhhhh...


Sending him away would make him think you have something to hide. I think you handled it all very well!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Nahhhhh...
> 
> Sending him away would make him think you have something to hide. I think you handled it all very well!


I dont know these people are crazy he now has conditioned dogs, on chain set ups on video. If you have nothing to hide (which I know you dont) I would have asked for a warrant. We need to stop being scared stop being kind and we need to fight these people.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

gamer said:


> I dont know these people are crazy he now has conditioned dogs, on chain set ups on video. If you have nothing to hide (which I know you dont) I would have asked for a warrant. We need to stop being scared stop being kind and we need to fight these people.


Very true but they could have come back when he wasn't home and taped the land and dogs then....


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Seriously... I would have probably lost it and been rude as could be...but that's just cuz I got a temper about certain things..especially if I'm having a bad day. I hope all goes well for you though..keep us posted!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow this is outrageous! I wonder if a vet could examine dogs to say they were in healthy athletic condition... not "emaciated" Clearly if a dog has muscle on it... it's getting good care. And I assume none of the dogs are scarred... I really don't see how they can make a case... I know they can though. This is so out of control...


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

You seem like you handled it well. You might want to make some of your own videos just in case and get people who have seen you to write statements on how the dogs are cared for and that you show/weightpull them. Just in case something goes wrong you won't have to do it with a time limit.

Hopefully though the best will come out of it the guy will just be educated and will leave you and your dogs alone.

Edit to add. You should take a couple to a vet to have them checked out so you can have a vet that says they are in great condition not emaciated.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Very true but they could have come back when he wasn't home and taped the land and dogs then....


At least that should be in admissable in court because they didnt have a warrant but not totally sure about that. Plus trespassing


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

aimee235 said:


> You seem like you handled it well. You might want to make some of your own videos just in case and get people who have seen you to write statements on how the dogs are cared for and that you show/weightpull them. Just in case something goes wrong you won't have to do it with a time limit.
> 
> Hopefully though the best will come out of it the guy will just be educated and will leave you and your dogs alone.
> 
> Edit to add. You should take a couple to a vet to have them checked out so you can have a vet that says they are in great condition not emaciated.


It doesnt matter, they take the dogs they arrest you they kill your dogs they drop the charges you are off the hook but your dogs are dead. We have to be so careful. Get a lawyer if you can.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh man, Lord knows he'll be back if you rubbed him the wrong way. Good luck to you dude, this doesn't sound good at all.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I will be praying for you and your family! GOD I hate hearing this CRAP!


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

It's ridiculous..We can't even work our dogs without them possibly getting taken away. I'm already in a P/O mood and then I read this.. all the more to add to the day ya know?


----------



## ppits (Sep 10, 2009)

i contacted a lawyer and everybody i know. bad thing is my vet dont look at a conditioned dog as being they are emaciated. i deal with it everytime i go get rabies shots.
i thought about telling him to leave but then i knew he would comeback and prolly comeback with more manpower. i have mixed feeling about what i did, but i feel like if you have nothing to hide not wrong to show, but on other hand these are pitbulls and any thing they can turn around they will.
i have video tapes of my dogs at competitions but not on own yard just pictures on my website. PERFORMANCE PITS - Home whoever tipped them as been in my yard and seen me with dogs working them, cause for them to know i have a treadmill they had to be in my yard while i was using it, you cant see from road. cant trust anybody


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh man I'm so sorry to hear this, I would flip out. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. I really hope they leave you alone and don't come back.


----------



## cobbashley (Jan 27, 2010)

cobbashley said:


> [Well i just had a visit from Chuck Simmons Private Investigator for N&A in Ga. I seen him snooping around my yard with binoculars and camera. Told me he was looking for property and his name was Harley. I took him to back side of my yard and said that property is for sale. Asked him where he parked and there was no car there. Came in the house made sure it was him and went to other side of my property and ran into him looking at my yard. I said man dude you wanting to buy my property you have a lot of interest in my yard and dogs, and after about 10 mins of arguing he said he was Chuck Simmons. Said he had a tip that i was a dog fighter cause i was seen working my dogs and using a treadmill, i said yeah i do work my dogs, but i dont know how anybody seen my treadmill it is in a building and i said it is not against the law to work my dogs or own a treadmill. He asked if he could look at my dogs and i said sure can and i will show you my treadmill, breaksticks, hanging scales and weight pull harnesses and track, i have nothing to hide. he said you have pedigrees i said yes i sure do. started asking me about certain names and i said yes i sure do have them in my pedigrees is there a problem with that, i said these are apbt and most dogs came off or associated with these lines somewhere in pedigree. Show him all my show ribbons and wp ribbons and dogs. he said they look emaciated i said no just conditioned for show ring and wp i said there is a difference and showed him muscle tone and said feel solid muscles so cant be emaciated. he said with me having 20 dogs and all the equipment i could be considered a dog fighter, i said well that is the problem with all the stuff on t.v that people that are like me are dog fighters, and i said not true. I even told him he could come watch me train my dogs and i would teach him how to pull dogs and that i am President of the Ga APBT Assoc, NKC club, i pull UKC and APA and whenever he wanted to go he could ride with me and i would teach him something. He video my yard so we will see if they come back tomorrow or next week.


[/QUOTE]
ok that is so cool


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Holy crap... I hope everything irons out for you... This could be some big poop!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Man, did you ever think that maybe he'd already seen your site or that it's some business competition framing you up. This dog game is a cut throat business.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I hope all works out, document everything, if you must keep your own video camera with you when they come back , I wish you had recorded this visit so they can't say you were being uncooperative or anything. Have you had any falling outs with in your circle?
Wish you the best in this situation


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

DueceAddicTed said:


> I hope all works out, document everything, if you must keep your own video camera with you when they come back , I wish you had recorded this visit so they can't say you were being uncooperative or anything. Have you had any falling outs with in your circle?
> Wish you the best in this situation


I dont think it would matter. They lie to get the dogs so they can kill them. I am so scared for you and your dogs. May want to have some placed at a friends if you dont wanna lose them. I am not trying to be negative just so worried this doesnt feel right.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The ADBA can help you too call them, they do this sort of stuff all the time and Hank was talking to us about it at nationals and when we were at his house.
Also IMO make your dogs disappear for a while at a friends yard. If AC comes knocking they cannot take what is not there. Once they get your dogs you will most likely never seen them alive again.

I would not have let him take pictures of my dogs, but talking to him about what you I think was good.
When you have dogs like that IMO it is very important to have a good relationship with AC and a good vet who will back you up. The more you have to justify your dogs the better. If they are already snooping around with a PI get your dogs out now! I guarantee he will be back with AC. Man I will be praying for you!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

gamer said:


> I dont think it would matter. They lie to get the dogs so they can kill them. I am so scared for you and your dogs. May want to have some placed at a friends if you dont wanna lose them. I am not trying to be negative just so worried this doesnt feel right.


That is what I am saying get the dogs out now!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> That is what I am saying get the dogs out now!


yeah I just fear them doing what they have been doing lately. They did it to Floyd they did it to TL and more they had the charges dropped (no evidence etc) yet their dogs were still murdered. I mean Some people are getting convicted with just having mills, break sticks, medication, and chained dogs.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well they are ready hired a PI so he is already being accused of dog fighting. All they need to take the dogs is show a judge the pictures they took of the dogs that looked skinny and they will get a warrant. They will be back to take the dogs then you will never see them again. I have heard this happen too many times, if the dogs are gone all they can do is ask what happened to them. You can just say I came home and all the dogs were gone! lol

Then you can justify yourself to AC but when they have the dogs they are as good as dead.
I can't remember who this happened to I might have to go look at threads but they did them same thing and was never accused officially but they killed all his dogs anyway.


----------



## George (Feb 25, 2009)

The first thing I would do is take each one of my dogs to the vet and get papers saying they are all healthy. If they do get a case against you you will have papers on all of the dogs so they can not make up a story about that.

The second thing is take as many pictures as you can of the dogs/yard with a throw away camera. This way you have receipts of when you bought the camera and the time and date they was developed.

Get as much of your papers for all your shows and registry's as you can. 

If they take your dogs you won't have very long to get this information together before they kill the dogs.

If there is a private investigator running around looking at your yard/dogs some one sent him. Rather it be local Animal Control or a organization like the HSUS.
Best get prepared just in case it turns into more. I think you handled it very well. Now is the time to get prepared if it turns into more. The only thing you did wrong was let him take pictures and video. They can portray them pictures and video how ever they want.


----------



## ppits (Sep 10, 2009)

local AC i am in good with. they call me trying to take in dogs so they dont get put down. not worried about them.
he has been warned i put out a crimianl tresspass against him, he shows up again he willl escorted in police car. he lied all the way around told me he already contacted them and they knew he was hear, not true they didnt know anything.
he also left a msg saying he is trying to get wsb to come out and do a show on my dogs and wp. this after sheriff tried to call him and left him msg.

just so everybody knows he told me some of the boards he goes on. pedsonline, pitbullchat,gamedog


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

He is probably paid by an org like HSUS to hunt down dog fighter lol That is good your in with local AC but state can get involved so just be careful. That is why I say there is only so much you should put out in the internet and watch what you say on message boards. Some peds are best left off line, some subjects better off not talked about. Even if you have innocent intentions something like that can come back to haunt you. Good luck!


----------



## George (Feb 25, 2009)

ppits said:


> local AC i am in good with. they call me trying to take in dogs so they dont get put down. not worried about them.
> he has been warned i put out a crimianl tresspass against him, he shows up again he willl escorted in police car. he lied all the way around told me he already contacted them and they knew he was hear, not true they didnt know anything.
> he also left a msg saying he is trying to get wsb to come out and do a show on my dogs and wp. this after sheriff tried to call him and left him msg.
> 
> just so everybody knows he told me some of the boards he goes on. pedsonline, pitbullchat,gamedog


Thank god that isn't a site I visit. Do you happen to know his screenname?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Well they are ready hired a PI so he is already being accused of dog fighting. All they need to take the dogs is show a judge the pictures they took of the dogs that looked skinny and they will get a warrant. They will be back to take the dogs then you will never see them again. I have heard this happen too many times, if the dogs are gone all they can do is ask what happened to them. You can just say I came home and all the dogs were gone! lol
> 
> Then you can justify yourself to AC but when they have the dogs they are as good as dead.
> I can't remember who this happened to I might have to go look at threads but they did them same thing and was never accused officially but they killed all his dogs anyway.


Floyd, Wildside Kennels Terry Williams etc etc


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

Well I go on all those other sites regularly. I am not so sure he isn't up to something especially since he asked about the certain dogs that you have in your peds. I smell a fish. They can and will do anything to destroy this breed.
Why don't they ever target the Bully owners? It is all about destroying the gamebred APBT.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

ppits said:


> local AC i am in good with. they call me trying to take in dogs so they dont get put down. not worried about them.
> he has been warned i put out a crimianl tresspass against him, he shows up again he willl escorted in police car. he lied all the way around told me he already contacted them and they knew he was hear, not true they didnt know anything.
> he also left a msg saying he is trying to get wsb to come out and do a show on my dogs and wp. this after sheriff tried to call him and left him msg.
> 
> just so everybody knows he told me some of the boards he goes on. pedsonline, pitbullchat,gamedog


There are tons of them, they are prob even here and they make a mountain out of an anthill.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Telling him to leave would have been your best, even if he would of came back with more man power they would of have to come back with a warrant. What ever he took pictures of and taped is admissible in court, because even if he didn't have a warrant you gave him that power by inviting him in and allowing him to search your premises. Next time this happens make sure you exercise your 4th ammendment. you did nothing wrong. I hope everything works out for you.... GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/23028-your-rights-dog-owner.html

Please update us if anything comes of it. These butt heads are in it to kill the dogs.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

where i'm from, (cincinnati,oh). you would have been arressted right then and there.
round these parts simply owning break sticks, springpoles, and treadmills qualify you to be a dogfighter. we all know these are tools every responsible apbt owner should have to properly take care of your dog. the authorities count this stuff as dog fighting tools. now in court you can beat this case, but what good does that do after they invade your home, kill your dogs and rape your wallet. my advice move your animals they are comin back simply because you admitted having what they look at as tools.


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

You didn't do anything wrong. Even HSUS has to go through local AC before they can do anything and your already in good with them and your local sheriff.
In the Flloyd case HSUS brought in evidence(bad evidence) but they had no real power. For that they relied on State police and regional AC ( there was not a local AC where he lives). I have spoken with some of my local AC people who happened to be involved and at that time and even they had no real idea what was happening in that case. They said they were brought in to transport the dogs because they were the closet AC with enough space. Those dogs where killed by local politicians with their heads up their *** IMO.

If your that worried, why not go and talk to your local AC about those concerns? The sheriff as well.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

bullydogla said:


> You didn't do anything wrong. Even HSUS has to go through local AC before they can do anything and your already in good with them and your local sheriff.
> In the Flloyd case HSUS brought in evidence(bad evidence) but they had no real power. For that they relied on State police and regional AC ( there was not a local AC where he lives). I have spoken with some of my local AC people who happened to be involved and at that time and even they had no real idea what was happening in that case. They said they were brought in to transport the dogs because they were the closet AC with enough space. Those dogs where killed by local politicians with their heads up their *** IMO.
> 
> If your that worried, why not go and talk to your local AC about those concerns? The sheriff as well.


The local shelters will do as the HSUS tells them.


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

How many dogs are we talking about here?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

bullydogla said:


> How many dogs are we talking about here?


He said 20 I think.


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

I would at least have the police come out and do a report on this guy for tresspassing and peeping in your windows. That gotta be against the law. A paper trail is needed for a harrassment lawsuit.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

you can't get in trouble for trespassing unless the owner verbally tells you you are not allowed to be there. signs don't matter at all. things might be different other places but that the ohio law. where i'm from there is no law the police do anything they want. their motto "fight it in court".


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

bullydogla said:


> I would at least have the police come out and do a report on this guy for tresspassing and peeping in your windows. That gotta be against the law. A paper trail is needed for a harrassment lawsuit.


He invited the guy in to take pictures and such so no leg to stand on there.


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

as long as Op not in the pictures, who is to say he was invited? The best lies are told in court.


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

I just hate to see someone run and hide their dogs when they aren't doing anything wrong.
I know the Floyds have a $300,000+ lawsuit pending. Hope thats still working out.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

bullydogla said:


> I just hate to see someone run and hide their dogs when they aren't doing anything wrong.
> I know the Floyds have a $300,000+ lawsuit pending. Hope thats still working out.


Yeah I know but you know that 300,000 would not even start to cover what he lost. They basically took his life's work and threw it in the trash. He loved those dogs. just have to do what you can to keep your dogs and if that means stashing them somewhere until you go to court or its all dealt with I would do it.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

i agree completely move your loved ones do not take the chance of them being massacred


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Good luck to you and I'm prayin that everything will work out as much as I don't know if it will..


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

I hope we get an update.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Man, you should have beat him up while he was just a trespasser. Sounds like he's already convinced and just gathering evidence. I'd say you're running out of time. Move your dogs before he does.


----------



## ppits (Sep 10, 2009)

i did make a report and they said if i felt threatened into letting him on my property than i can make a criminal trespass report and next time i see on my property he can be arrested, officer told me even if he comes back with hsus he can be arrested, warrant cant be given to him, but can be to hsus and local ac. so that dont justify for him to be on my property. right now i am doing everything my lawyer and some other groups involved are telling me to do.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

GOOD...keep us updated!


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

ppits said:


> i did make a report and they said if i felt threatened into letting him on my property than i can make a criminal trespass report and next time i see on my property he can be arrested, officer told me even if he comes back with hsus he can be arrested, warrant cant be given to him, but can be to hsus and local ac. so that dont justify for him to be on my property. right now i am doing everything my lawyer and some other groups involved are telling me to do.


perfect.

I wonder if in a situation like this, if HSUS was behind it could you sue them for harrassment? Lots of lawsuits of that nature could deplete legal resources rather quickly.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Good to hear!!


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

hope everything works out well, but if you can move the family fro the time being. Because I can truely say that I have seen it done alot down they just take the dogs kill them and then oh oops... people need to mind their bussiness.


----------



## ppits (Sep 10, 2009)

was informed by legal team earlier that hsus cant show up and take my dogs unless the sheriff department or local animal control call them in for assistance. they have no rights they are not law enforcement, so that cant legally remove my dogs, and if chuck comes back with hsus or anybody he can and will be arrested. not worried about local ac and sheriff doing my report said what dogs he could see from my porch looked fine and there was no case. this will be last post till this dies down, was advised to stay off all boards. but if he comes back will be monday or tuesday more than likely.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Sigh I hope it goes well bbut just keep in mind that the H$U$ can and usually convince local shelters that people are fighters and it goes downhill.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree with Gamer they can fund the local or state animal services or not really be involved. If someone was taking pictures usually what follows is a raid! again I cannot stress enough please get the dogs out at least till you know what happens. We know your not doing anything wrong but once they get a hold of your dogs you will never see all of them alive. History shows us this is true. I was thinking about you today while I was cleaning my kennels. This could easily happen to many of us with multiple dogs and it is really scary! Again I wish you the best I know you will let us know how it goes when things die down.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Lisa in a previous post you mentioned something similar happened to someone on here, is this the thread you were referring to? This stuff is so scary, people coming and taking your dogs...

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/15044-i-need-lil-help-community-dogs-seized.html


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

FloorCandy said:


> Lisa in a previous post you mentioned something similar happened to someone on here, is this the thread you were referring to? This stuff is so scary, people coming and taking your dogs...
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/15044-i-need-lil-help-community-dogs-seized.html


it happened to Floyd, they took his dogs killed them that day then dropped charges. Happened to wildside kennels too, TL williams it can go on and on it happens


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

this is what i was posting about a couple days ago.
people trying to kill off this breed. 
the HSUS is garbage, you support them, you support guys like this.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes Floorcandy that was one of the posts I was talking about it. and like Gamer said it happened to many knls around the country. Very sad!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Yes Floorcandy that was one of the posts I was talking about it. and like Gamer said it happened to many knls around the country. Very sad!


i remember that.
see its ridiculous


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I hope all goes good and they don't come back. I'm sending lots of good vibes you way. Hope we hear some good news from you soon.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I have been doing research on Norred & Associates, all dog bust and even some not considered bust, and even linking local bsl in the areas that these dog bust and their offices are located. I am making a article on all of it and will post it whereever I can when I am finished. I am also making a article of the best way to deal with the situation if it happens to you. But until I get all these things done Here is some information for you. This is a picture of Chuck Simmons. Here is also a list of all of their office locations and a link to their dogfighting page on their websites. You should go check it out but remember that they only have posted bust that lead to a conviction they are doing well to cover their tracks off all places they have taken dogs and there were no convictions.

Remember this mans face expecally if you live in GA









office locations:
Atlanta, Georgia
Birmingham, Alabama
Chicago, Illinois
Fort Worth, Texas 
Gulf Shores, Alabama
Hilton Head, South Carolina
Houston, Texas 
Kansas City, Missouri
Los Angeles, California 
Macon, Georgia 
Memphis, Tennessee
Miami, Florida
Newark, New Jersey 
Orlando, Florida 
Portland, Oregon
Savannah, Georgia

and link to dogfighting investigation page:
Norred & Associates, Inc.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

it's always amazing to me how these idiots try to press their beliefs on how to treat a dog and how many dogs are acceptable to own on everybody. i saw nothing wrong in that video except that this chuck simmons and his team were even at this property. they need to be sued by the people he raids and nothing happens this company needs to be bankrupted somehow. probably don't matter sure the company recieving funds from the hsus. why is it so bad to keep a dog on a chain with room to run and it not so bad to put dogs in crates for their life. don't know about everybody else but i'd rather be on a chain running around rather than in a crate big enough to turn around in. don't take me wrong there is nothing wrong with crating your dog, crating has its purposes, just also feel their is nothing wrong with chaining your dog.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

honestly, i'd have a hard time chaining my dogs up or putting them in crates.. so i let them run free in the yard and house


but uhh.. yea.. so have you heard anymore from this douche?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

cEElint said:


> honestly, i'd have a hard time chaining my dogs up or putting them in crates.. so i let them run free in the yard and house


Free range chickens are ok free range pits are not.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

What a quack. He looks scary..But if he comes here he's in for a rude awakening..


----------

